# New "H.H. - Deathfire" Front Cover.



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Okay my expectations for this novel(la) are super low. Someone else posted this as a blurb on FB:

"_Vulkan lies in state beneath the Fortress of Hera, and yet many of his sons still refuse to believe that he is truly dead. After a seemingly miraculous rescue by the Ultramarines, Artellus Numeon, once captain of the Pyre Guard, urges the other Salamanders on Macragge to leave Imperium Secundus and return their primarch's body to the home world of Nocturne; there to be reborn in the flames of Mount Deathfire. But Numeon grapples endlessly with his doubts and fears for the future of the Legion, while their foes seek to carve out new destinies of their own..._"


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

More of Nick Kyme's Salamanders? Oh dear. I really hope it's not a full novel.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Worst. Name. Ever. 

I expect future novels to be called SmashKill, ShootDeath and TripOuch.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

While I am sure plenty of people will complain about Kyme and the title, I actually have a real question for everybody who comments. What do you think of the actual cover image? (Neil Roberts artwork)

I really like this one. I think it evokes the ferocity of the Salamanders charging through the fire directly at the reader, as well as their tendency to make their own wargear and enhance what they are given with personal flourishes.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Makes me wonder if they are going to make it through the ruinstorm at all, that is sealing off the ultramar system. Considering that the Salamanders considers the Unbound Flame one of the lost treasures of Vulkan. His casket was labeled as the Unbound Flame in the Unremembered Empire.

Plus Vulkan did set in motion that only few of his treasures would be left, ordering the majority destroyed prior heading to Istvaan, fearing that they would end up in Horus' hands. But a loyal retainer persuaded him to spare some. vulkan naming him the guardian of them as the first forgefather.


----------



## deepsix81 (Dec 24, 2011)

Those helmets are TREMENDOUS!! Awesome detail


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

LazyG said:


> Worst. Name. Ever.
> 
> I expect future novels to be called SmashFire, ShootFire and TripFlames.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That artwork is fucking awesome!

The title, not so much...... :laugh:


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

The artwork looks amazing. I'd argue it's one of the best covers to date, both in terms of detail and in terms of capturing the subject matter.

At the same time, though, it's a double-edged sword. When Black Library puts artwork of such quality on a mass-release novel but then uses something like this  or this, it really makes you question just what it is you're paying extra for.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> When Black Library puts artwork of such quality on a mass-release novel but then uses something like this  or this, it really makes you question just what it is you're paying extra for.


And they are as fucking awful as the first one is awesome.... uke:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> What do you think of the actual cover image? (Neil Roberts artwork)


The cover is stunning as always. Unfortunately we've been fooled before though. You can wrap a turd in gold foil, but it's still a turd.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Easily one of the best covers to date, but also one of the worst names for a book so far...


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The cover is stunning as always. Unfortunately we've been fooled before though. You can wrap a turd in gold foil, but it's still a turd.


This is a poor comparison. Gold foil may cleaned and resold. Commodity prices and what have you.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks cool. Hope it brings some cool story.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

ckcrawford said:


> Looks cool. Hope it brings some cool story.


A charred story is more likely, given how much of a flamebait Nick Kyme seems to be. Eerilly appropiate for the Salamanders, no? :grin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> A charred story is more likely, given how much of a flamebait Nick Kyme seems to be. Eerilly appropiate for the Salamanders, no? :grin:


I actually quite like the concept for this story. The Salamanders on a funeral march across Ultima Segmentum, to return Vulkan's body to Mount Deathfire so that he can return to the earth and that the Circle of Fire remains unbroken. Considering this is a Legion escorting their dead Primarch there is bound to be much grief, soul-searching and wondering about the future, and perhaps the first step to the Salamanders accepting their future will be in their own hands rather than Vulkan's.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm having low hopes as I got _Promethean Sun_ and _Feat of Iron_ still fresh in my memory, however his _Chirurgeon_ and _Imperfect_ are great shorts.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> I actually quite like the concept for this story. The Salamanders on a funeral march across Ultima Segmentum, to return Vulkan's body to Mount Deathfire so that he can return to the earth and that the Circle of Fire remains unbroken. Considering this is a Legion escorting their dead Primarch there is bound to be much grief, soul-searching and wondering about the future, and perhaps the first step to the Salamanders accepting their future will be in their own hands rather than Vulkan's.
> 
> 
> LotN


And then nick kyme writes it.

I'm going to enjoy getting this to read how shit it will be.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Salamanders steal their Primarch from an apothecarion in an extremely well-equipped and funded fortress in Macragge so they can try and drive him through a gigantic Warp Storm and throw him into a volcano.

Jeez, no wonder the Salamanders aren't active much post-Isstvan with that kind of leadership.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Salamanders steal their Primarch from an apothecarion in an extremely well-equipped and funded fortress in Macragge so they can try and drive him through a gigantic Warp Storm and throw him into a volcano.
> 
> Jeez, no wonder the Salamanders aren't active much post-Isstvan with that kind of leadership.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

I dont hate kyme as much as others. I really enjoyed his audio drama "censure" and vulkan lives was decent. Ill get this for sure.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Vaz said:


> And then nick kyme writes it.
> 
> I'm going to enjoy getting this to read how shit it will be.


Since you have such strong opinions on how bad most authors are, why dont you try and become one, because by the way you talk, it couldnt be too hard to be better then them right? 

You really should be nicer. These authors spend much time creating these books, and if you dont like them thats fine, but dont be such an ass about it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

It's hard not to be an ass about it when Kyme write the kind of shit he does. Mcneill annoys me, he tries too hard to write meaningless or over complicated twists, hamfists characters from his other works into his novels etc etc. That being said, I still did enjoy A Thousand Sons, I didn't mind Fulgrim, even False Gods had its moments. 

But Kyme. My god do I feel like I've lost some brain cells after reading his novels.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> It's hard not to be an ass about it when Kyme write the kind of shit he does. Mcneill annoys me, he tries too hard to write meaningless or over complicated twists, hamfists characters from his other works into his novels etc etc. That being said, I still did enjoy A Thousand Sons, I didn't mind Fulgrim, even False Gods had its moments.
> 
> But Kyme. My god do I feel like I've lost some brain cells after reading his novels.


Try Nick Kyme's Chirugeon short about Fabius Bile. A lot of people have been rather suprised by it, adds real depth to ol' fabius and dramatically fleshes out his backstory. I think its one of his better writtings. I feel that he have a much better handle on the emperor's children, than the salamanders.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> Try Nick Kyme's Chirugeon short about Fabius Bile. A lot of people have been rather suprised by it, adds real depth to ol' fabius and dramatically fleshes out his backstory. I think its one of his better writtings. I feel that he have a much better handle on the emperor's children, than the salamanders.


_Imperfect_ had that same effect on me. He has done 2 good EC-shorts IMO.


----------

